# Rhom or compressus ?



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Gents,

what's your opinion on this one, rhombeus or compressus ?
Thanks


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

id say rhomb


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

X2 on Rhom. got some bright red eyes,


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I am going cop based on head shape


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rhombeus maybe diamond varient.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

It's hard to tell. Just because it has red eye's, doesn't mean it's a rhom. I would have to be able to see the dot pattern's to make a positive id. I'm leaning toward's a comp. Because of how the face extend's out more then a usual rhom. It kinda look's like the dot's are elongated above the lateral line(just guessing). The stomach seem's to be very pronouced. I've seen comp's with a shape of a drumstick, if u look at it from the side,lol.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Another pic....maybe it helps


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

rhom


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

rhom


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Lucien said:


> Another pic....maybe it helps


Yea, maybe it is a rhom. TY for a side shot of him. From this angle he look's like a rhom. Is this your p, or are u buying it?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No, it's a fish from one of the Dutch members who was doubting between compressus and rhombeus. And he seems to be toos hy to ask himself, so I posted him here









But so far I've heard both comp ánd rhom, so I hope Frank will clear it up for me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. rhombeus. Nice one.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> S. rhombeus. Nice one.


Thanx


----------

